# snake skin identification



## clintdray (Oct 25, 2009)

could anyone please help me identify a snake skin i found at the front door today.
i am concerned for my 3 year old who would pick it up if she ever sees it!
thanks heaps.
009/25:10:2009/IMG_0187.JPG
/2009/25:10:2009/IMG_0188.JPG
/2009/25:10:2009/IMG_0189.JPG
Modified/2009/25:10:2009/IMG_0188.JPG


----------



## Walker (Oct 25, 2009)

Where do you live roughly????


----------



## Daryl_H (Oct 25, 2009)

at a guess coastal carpet


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 25, 2009)

yeh coastal carpet - non venomous


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 25, 2009)

No worrys to your kid. Let him play with it lol (jks).


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 25, 2009)

snake shed skin regardless what its from ,wont hurt your daughter if she picks it up ...

A dead venomous snake or even python (she can get her hand caught on the teeth of a python ) can still be dangerous if played with ..so if you ever come across a dead one in your yard bury it .


----------



## JasonL (Oct 25, 2009)

You should always put a location down and a close up of the ventral scales for better IDing..


----------



## clintdray (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for all the help here is a better photo
& i live at tallebudgera inland form the goldcoast.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2009)

as said before, a carpet python.

Think yourself lucky to have one in your area 

donk


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 26, 2009)

There good cause they will get rid of your rodents


----------

